# Algo de Lima



## PaiMei74 (Dec 6, 2005)

Excelentes fotos! La panorámica de Jesus María desde Magdalena sí que muestra el boom de construcciones en ese distrito.


----------



## Poligono (Apr 18, 2007)

Eh Fedox, están muy buenas las fotos, saludos.


----------



## PieroMG (Jun 24, 2007)

Ahora le toca plenamente a Santiago de Surco, por las zona de Monterrico:


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

Buenas fotos, por fin ampliaste tu thread chico navideño.


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Bonita y tranquila esa zona, Fedox. Gracias por postear las fotos. 

Imanol, a ver si lo llevas a Fedox a tomar fotos por esas zonas de la Lima histórica que conoce poco, así podrá ampliar aún más su thread.


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

Chévere el marquito que les pones a las fotos...


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

Bacanes las ultimas fotos ! Esa zona se ve bien tranquila.


----------

